# Beach Shoot - Swimsuit   *** Possible NSFW ***



## Trever1t (May 3, 2013)

Shooting on the beach is a lot more difficult than in the park or anywhere else I've worked as of yet. I knew that going in and was prepared for a challenge. 

Yuri is the girl from a previous shoot, you might remember her?

1



_POR1703-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2



_POR2142-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3



_POR1813-Edit-2 by WSG Photography, on Flickr

4



_POR2189-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

5



_POR1899-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

Nice set.  #2 is definitely my favorite, lol.  Beautiful model.

A few minor things I noticed - in #4, I would clone out those little speck of light (dust/water on your lens or something...).  Not totally sold on the composition of #5...  I think either a square or portrait orientation crop might work well there.  Not digging the entire right side of the frame being empty...


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2013)

Ahh, but it's not empty   Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2013)

Nice set! I especially liked 1,2,and 3, and I also enjoyed 4 and 5 too. You made her look fabulous! Nice,clean,simple look on all of 'em.


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Ahh, but it's not empty   Thanks!



Yeah, but it's not exactly filled with hawtness either, lol.


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Nice set! I especially liked 1,2,and 3, and I also enjoyed 4 and 5 too. You made her look fabulous! Nice,clean,simple look on all of 'em.



Thanks Derrel, I like that description, it is my motto


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 3, 2013)

I think these are tastefully done and not over processed. Love the soft lighting


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

Very nice... and wow, what a gal!


----------



## Parker219 (May 3, 2013)

OP- Can I ass you a question? Did it feel like you went to "work" this day?

#1 Looks like she came to me in a dream.


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

I hope she had a sweater, it can be cold near the coast.


----------



## amolitor (May 3, 2013)

The background in #5 is incredible. It's the wild painterly texture. WHAT is going on back there? I see some surf below. Is it the same cliff/rock we see in the other photos? An approaching sandstorm?

Her forward shin and foot in #1 look odd. I can see now that she's got her toes down behind some rock(?) but it makes an odd amputated look. The glow on her shin looks wrong as well -- is there a gold reflector down low just out of frame? I would at least tone that glow down in post, and consider just dropping the shot on account of amputated toes. I realize most dudes are not looking at her feet 

Anyways. You've got a great look, and while I might be wrong I feel like I am remembering some really great forward strides from you in the last year. These look wonderful. You're posing the girls better, you're managing light better, and you're finding some really great places to have them stand.


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2013)

I.  HATE.  YOU.  With every fibre of my being!





Outstanding set Trever!


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> OP- Can I ass you a question? Did it feel like you went to "work" this day?
> 
> #1 Looks like she came to me in a dream.



lol, yes and no. Yes I was working hard, sweating even. No, we've become friends and she's so easy and fun to work with. 



runnah said:


> I hope she had a sweater, it can be cold near the coast.



It usually is but yesterday was in high 70's, we were sweating! 



amolitor said:


> The background in #5 is incredible. It's the wild painterly texture. WHAT is going on back there? I see some surf below. Is it the same cliff/rock we see in the other photos? An approaching sandstorm?
> 
> Her forward shin and foot in #1 look odd. I can see now that she's got her toes down behind some rock(?) but it makes an odd amputated look. The glow on her shin looks wrong as well -- is there a gold reflector down low just out of frame? I would at least tone that glow down in post, and consider just dropping the shot on account of amputated toes. I realize most dudes are not looking at her feet
> 
> Anyways. You've got a great look, and while I might be wrong I feel like I am remembering some really great forward strides from you in the last year. These look wonderful. You're posing the girls better, you're managing light better, and you're finding some really great places to have them stand.



Yes, behind her in #5 is that cliff wall, some surf. #1 we're standing on the edge of a small cliff, her foot is extended down off the side slightly. I used an SB-800 direct flash, placed camera right, just out of the frame on the rock wall. She just glows  

Yes, I have been studying, thank you for noticing!


The haze on the original image totally obscured her


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I.  HATE.  YOU.  With every fibre of my being!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MyBad? Come join...I can shoot 24-7 if I had that kind of energy.


----------



## Mach0 (May 3, 2013)

She's got a nice a$$. Nice work


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2013)

Uh, she has lovely assets but I'd prefer to hear about my workmanship!


----------



## Mach0 (May 4, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Uh, she has lovely assets but I'd prefer to hear about my workmanship!



Fair enough. I said nice work. One nitpick is the graffiti on the wall. I'd clone that out


----------



## Stacylouwho (May 4, 2013)

OOOOHHHH!! I like these! Beautiful subject and scenery! She does have a nice buhdonkadonk! Wish mine looked like that!


----------



## ktan7 (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful model


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2013)

_POR1831-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2013)

:bigangel:


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (May 4, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> OOOOHHHH!! I like these! Beautiful subject and scenery! She does have a nice buhdonkadonk! Wish mine looked like that!



Me too! Hott!!!


----------



## weepete (May 4, 2013)

I love every one of these shots.


----------



## CCericola (May 4, 2013)

What were the problems you found taking photos on a beach? And how did you overcome them?


----------



## Trever1t (May 5, 2013)

CCericola said:


> What were the problems you found taking photos on a beach? And how did you overcome them?



Harsh environmental conditions like wind, bright sunlight with it also reflecting off the sand and water. Sand flying, surf and salt spray.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 5, 2013)

I guess I am going against the general public.  I am not a fan of the processing at all. The last photo you posted for example, i can see the brush to make her brighter.  Dont tell me I need to calibrate my monitor because I am using an iPhone. I hate to be THAT guy man... but your work lately have way too much skin processing or not done well. But since most people like it, I guess there is something wrong with me.


----------



## IByte (May 5, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> OOOOHHHH!! I like these! Beautiful subject and scenery! She does have a nice buhdonkadonk! Wish mine looked like that!



Lots of squats, rice and beans viola!  
Nice set Trevor I am going for lucky number 2 and 5.  You must get tired of your job lol.


----------



## IByte (May 5, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I guess I am going against the general public.  I am not a fan of the processing at all. The last photo you posted for example, i can see the brush to make her brighter.  Dont tell me I need to calibrate my monitor because I am using an iPhone. I hate to be THAT guy man... but your work lately have way too much skin processing or not done well. But since most people like it, I guess there is something wrong with me.



Good friends sometimes have to be at times.


----------



## Trever1t (May 5, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I guess I am going against the general public.  I am not a fan of the processing at all. The last photo you posted for example, i can see the brush to make her brighter.  Dont tell me I need to calibrate my monitor because I am using an iPhone. I hate to be THAT guy man... but your work lately have way too much skin processing or not done well. But since most people like it, I guess there is something wrong with me.



Liar, you LOVE to be that guy.

The lighting plus the salt spray was very heavy and resulted in a very low contrast image. One of the downsides to the Sigma 85f1.4 that I've found is that the lack of Nikon's coatings do make a huge difference when shooting backlit subjects and sun is permitted to reach the front lens element. Yes, the last image and the other where the frame is in landscape orientation both were heavily processed to regain some contrast selectively. 

Robin, I hope you will never be my subject, I will have to charge you a phenomenally high price because you are so critical. While technically you are correct, does it ruin the overall quality of the image? Well it's going to print in a magazine so at least the editor didn't think so!


----------



## Rick50 (May 5, 2013)

Good to see you back to doing what you do best..... 
These are real nice.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 6, 2013)

Really nice work here.


----------

